# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Nhà máy chuyên sản xuất vỏ tủ điện, thang máng cáp chất lượng

## lehoang9999

*Nhà Máy sản xuất hàng cơ khí của Công ty CP Đầu tư Công nghệ Lê Hoàng*trân trọng gửi tới Quý khách lời chào trân trọng ! 

        Công ty Lê Hoàng trong nhiều năm qua, được sự tin tưởng của Quý khách hàng đã chiếm lĩnh thị phần không nhỏ và chỗ đứng nhất định trong lĩnh vực cơ khí, sản xuất thang cáp, máng cáp điện, vỏ tủ điện, vỏ tủ cứu hỏa... trên thị trường. 



Đối với các sản phẩm cơ khí yêu cầu độ chính xác cao, bằng uy tín, năng lực, kinh nghiệm cũng như dàn máy móc hiện đại mới nhất, Công ty Lê Hoàng luôn đem đến sản phẩm chất lượng và chuẩn xác nhất cùng giá thành hấp dẫn tới tay từng khách hàng. 



Trong nhiều năm qua, Công ty chúng tôi đã trở thành đối tác đáng tin cậy với nhiều khách hàng, góp phần đem những sản phẩm chất lượng, bền đẹp cho ngành Công nghiệp điện, xây lắp, điện, thiết bị điện và tự động hóa. 



Tiêu chí hoạt động của Công ty là không ngừng mang tới cho khách hàng các sản phẩm chất lượng, tiên tiến, chính xác với giá thành hợp lý nhất, mang tới hiệu quả sản xuất kinh doanh cho mọi khách hàng.



Các sản phẩm do nhà máy sản xuất: 

- Thang cáp, máng cáp sơn tĩnh điện hoặc mạ kẽm nhúng nóng

- Tủ điện công nghiệp và dân dụng

- Tủ cứu hỏa, hệ thống tủ rack....

- Các mặt hàng cơ khí chính xác khác theo yêu cầu của khách hàng

*Chân thành cảm ơn sự lựa chọn của Quý khách hàng đối với sản phẩm do Nhà máy của Công ty L* *ê Hoàng sản xuất.*

----------

